# Speedline II's with lip????????? Help



## VentoMKIII (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello, i saw this pic from cult classic, and the wheels are speedline II style but they have a lip on them. How would i go about doing this to my wheels?

http://www.vwvortex.com/emAlbum/alb...assic/2012/cult-classic-2012-vwvortex-026.jpg


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Those are very rare wheels. AFAIK, they aren't modified. They were made like that...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

They are 2 piece BBS Pininfarina's


----------



## VentoMKIII (Feb 24, 2008)

cool thanks


----------

